# water and juice jar



## dollarbill (Mar 18, 2006)

hey all was wondering about this one says water and mesurment on one side and juice and mesurment on the other .thanks for looking and any help. good luck diggen.bill


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 18, 2006)

Dollarbill:

 I think its a 60's bottle.  Also called a refrigerator bottle I believe.  You can find em on Ebay often and come in many colors:  Brown, Green, Clear.  Its one of those bottles that I kept the brown one, just liked it.  Not much value, maybe between $2 - $10.  Still a good find and I enjoy mine.
 Madpaddla


----------



## alicia9265 (May 14, 2006)

I found one of these today and it was real cool too.

 But I also found ANOTHER that says "WATER" on one side and "JUICE" on the other... Except it is very different and looks older, I think.  I can't find this on eBay or on this site.  So if anyone has one of these and knows anything about it or around when it was made - let me know please!!


----------



## alicia9265 (May 14, 2006)

And other side.


----------



## capsoda (May 14, 2006)

Hey Alicia, That particular water bottle came out of a late 1940s Fridgadare locking lever handle refridgerator. They arte not quite as common as the larger ones and are worth about $15.

 They are great for water, juice and such if you can find a lid to fit.


----------

